# What Project to Do Next?



## seniorcats (Sep 27, 2008)

It's time to start stitching a BAP (big a**ed project) except I can't decide which one to start. What do you think?

#1 Forrest Friends from Heaven and Earth

#2 The Snow Man from Heaven and Earth

$3 White Peacock from Kustom Krafts

#4 Cirque de Cercles from Ink Circles. Other color versions can be seen here http://inkcircles.com/html/Cercles%20Gallery.html

Help me decide.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 27, 2008)

i like the first and the third one


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

First one there is a bunny! Than send to me! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 27, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


>


WOW - my favorite. I love stuff like this. (Feel free to send it my way when its done).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2008)

I love the first and second ones. 

When you say stitch do you mean needlepoint?

Susan


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Peg, I might. I have some friends who have stitched it in several color schemes. Check out her web site www.inkcircles.com

I also have Circus of Triangles and Hanky Pysansky in my stash. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 27, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


>


This one is stunning.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 27, 2008)

Make with da Bunnies!
I cast my vote for option #1...


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the peacok one! It is so beautiful. I wish I could do something like that. I am trying to get my mom to teach me who to cross stich so maybe someday I can make stuff like that.



Aly!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 27, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...



DITTO!

I actually have a bronze decorative plate that looks like this....with elephants and roman people entwined in it.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

Peg and Amy, I decided to do the Ink Circles next. I've heard it goes quickly. Thanks all for helping me make a decision. 

I ordered the Forrest Friends pattern to put in my to do pile and also ordered this one - there's a rabbit in it.

Susan, these are all counted cross stitch.


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2008)

You sure like to go for the intricate ones huh!! they are beautiful. the one you chose looks like it doesn't have a lot of back stitching more like its a lot of full stitches very lovely. makes me think I need to get mine back out again!! 

make sure you post pics when its finished


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think the Heaven and Earth designs have any back stitching. The InkCircles chart doesn't. Definitely get your stitching out! Here's a site with loads of freebies.

http://xs.houseofkats.com/free-favorite.html


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 30, 2008)

Gosh I use to do cross stich many moons ago. How long will it take you to complete a picture?

I really should get back into doing these types of things.

Susan


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

A big picture will take a year. I haven't done that many really big ones. One lady stitched the Sistine Chapel ceiling and it took 10 years! That's dedicated stitching.

http://www.lulu.com/jmwroberts






This is one of my favorite places to buy charts. They are large print and easy to read. I love the Days Gone By designs. Slicker Parade is on my long 'to do' list. 

http://www.xs-and-ohs.com/


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

You're doing the ink circles as counted cross stitch?????

OMG.....I love counted cross stitch but could never do anything that intricate. I bet it will be so nice when it is done.

You *almost* make me want to start cross stitching again - to make one of those. I don't know why I like stuff like that so much....

But I think it would be the final straw that would drive me over a cliff....I gave up cross stitching because my eyes just couldn't handle the small squares, etc.

How big will that pattern be when finished?


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

You need to start stitching again! It's great for stress relief. I am using a variegated floss to get the special effect so it won't be that difficult. There won't be any thread changes. A lot of people have used varigated or hand dyed and you just cross each stich as you do it. I've seen so many different versions including the gallery here http://inkcircles.com/html/Cercles%20Gallery.html

One stitcher chose to teh circles in one color and the rest of the stitching in a diffeent scheme. Or you could use crayons on the chart and find the right colors for you. I am doing the classic version of varigated gold on black. Then, I will do the triangles design using over dyed varigated floss plus 2 other colors - all autumn colors. I think.

I have a hard time seeing the smaller fabric holes too. 10 years ago DH bought me a Dazor as a Christmas present. It's a circular lighted magnifier and makes all the difference. There are all kinds of magnifiers available now and some are very reasonable.

Size on the design. If done on 16 count fabric or 32 count over 2 threads will be 15 1/2 by 12. The smaller the fabric count, the smaller the design. 247 stitches by 185 stitches. Just divide the stitches by the fabric count 247/14 or 16, etc

There is so much new stuff on the market it's amazing - hand dyed floss like Carrie's http://www.carriesthreads.com/and hand dyed/painted fabric http://www.crossedwing.com/fabrics/index.html

Some stitchers are duplicating the really expensive stuff with inexpensive fabric paint and Ritt dye. I'm going to be giving it a try. It adds a whole new dimension to stitching. I am just in awe at all the new stuff out there.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

You have no idea how much you are tempting me to get started again. I will need to think about it. I went and looked at that website again (Ink Circles)- man - I want to do like 90% of them.

The thing is...I have given up stitching twice. When the twins were two years old - I gave it up because I would get SO engrossed in stitching - that I wasn't spending time with them and Art would come home and I wouldn't have done any housework or made supper because I was so wrapped up in a project. He never complained (bless his heart) - but after about a couple of weeks of this - and realizing I couldn't control it - that it was like an addiction to me - I stopped. I decided that my kids would only be young for a few years and I wanted to enjoy them....I could stitch later.

Then I started again a few years ago - but my eyes had changed. It was really hard to get back into it. I can do crewel and like it - and I like needlepoint too - but counted cross stitch is just so darn hard on me. I like embroidery too - but not as much as crewel (which goes so much faster 'cause you're using yarn and not floss).

I will think about it - about if I can control this obsessive thing that takes over whenever I start something new - whether it be needlepoint or scrapbooking or whatever...

But I really do like that design and that isn't a bad size at all. I'm wondering if I could find a pattern that is smaller to ease back into things...but making the decision to pick one out - that's hard.

I also don't have craft stores nearby so I'm limited to what Walmart has - or ordering off the internet....


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

Hee hee, I am an enabler. Let me know and I will send you some stash to get you started again. My problem is,loving all needlework and having to make a choice of what to do.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the three designs that I like the best. I just can't decide which one I like...and of course I may go with a smaller image anyway.

















When I did cross stitch years ago - I did a lot of the various logos for foods, etc - like the salt shaker logo on navy fabric and Maxwell House, etc. I wish I could find those again - I may have tossed them at some point along the way....I don't know. We've had so many moves...

I really am considering this - it would get me off the computer for one thing. I just need to really consider if I can handle a project like this again.

I'm thinking about picking up a cross-stich kit (small) at Walmart next payday and trying it and seeing if I still enjoy it. Or searching through all the boxes in the garage to see if I can find my old kits. (I don't know if you ever heard of "Creative Circle" - they did home parties like Tupperware, etc - I sold for them twice - and loved it).

I think though - I might like crewel better - I know when I picked some up to do about four years ago - I LOVED it..but then we moved and I could never find where I put the kit...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

I pulled these pictures off the net...but these are a couple of Cross Stitch kits I did.

The first one I ever did...and I was so proud






Probably one of my favorites....I think I still have it in a box somewhere.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 30, 2008)

You will be happy to hear I have a whole of those food logo charts. There were a bunch done by Sindy's Stitchables that are now OOP. I love those designs. If you do decide you want to stitch and want some logo's, let me know. 

Most WalMarts recently discontinued cross stitch. There was a major protest but they didn't care. Joann Fabric stores carry xs. If your W-Mdoesn't have xs any more, check out 

http://www.123stitch.com Joanne the owner is very, very helpful and she has nice sales. She can kit up any design she has and let you know the prices of things. She can also order things not shown on the web site.

http://www.downsunshinelane.com is another good place to order. Amy usually helps me.

Is it bad when you know the owners name? LOL! 

http://www.abcstitch.com ABC Stitch Therapy is also good but not as fast as Joanne or Amy

Told ya'I was an enabler.


I love those designs! Some really good Christian designs can be found at 

http://www.mybigtoedesigns.com/

http://www.joyfulexpressions.us/ she has some freebies too. I just printed out the names of Christ today. Her designs aren't so overwhelming

http://www.linenflowers.com nice designs plus freebies, Christian bookmarks as freebies


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't find a picture of it - but I did this for Art's mother too...this was pre-kids.

To His Mother 
"Mother-in-law" they say, and yet, 
Somehow I simply can't forget 
'Twas you who watched his baby ways, 
Who taught him his first hymn of praise, 
Who smiled on him with loving pride, 
When he first toddled by your side. 
"Mother-in-law" but oh, 'twas you 
Who taught him to be kind and true; 
When he was tired, almost asleep, 
'Twas to your arms he used to creep. 
And when he bruised his tiny knee, 
'Twas you who kissed it tenderly. 
"Mother-in-law" they say,and yet, 
Somehow I never shall forget 
How much I owe 
To you, who taught him how to grow. 
You trained your son to look above; 
You made of him the man I love. 
And so I think of that today 
When with thankful heart I'll say, 
"Our Mother."


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> http://www.joyfulexpressions.us/ she has some freebies too. I just printed out the names of Christ today. Her designs aren't so overwhelming


This one?






If so - you just gave me a reason to start again...I'd love to do this for my office. One of my favorite worship songs is "He is Holy" where they share all the different names of Christ.

Now to pick out colors - fabric - and of course - to print out the chart.

SHAME ON YOU. I can just imagine all the hours I'll spend now on this - but I love doing the ones with writing.

Actually - this is really just the thing I needed to motivate me to start something new. I've been telling myself I needed a reason to get my butt off the computer so much...now I have it.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the book I had...I'd love to order it off Ebay next payday - but the fact is- my kitchen isn't really "country" anymore...so I don't think I'd use them once I did them...
















I did the Maxwell House - the Pepsi Cola on the breadbox and had started on the girl with the umbrella for the salt - I don't remember if I finished it...that was TOUGH with the navy fabric.

Ah...the memories.

What was really funny though - was when I met my birthmom - it turns out she loved to cross stitch and had many of the same books I had (it was the same way with Home Interiors figurines and pictures too).

And she can be as obsessive about new projects as I am...


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 1, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's it! I love it and printed it out. It should stitch up fast once you get going again. The hard part is chosing just one color scheme. I like the blues. I'm thinking of greens, teals, don't know.... If you need some fabric, let me know.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 1, 2008)

http://inkcircles.com/html/Goodies.html

Ink Circles has freebies too! Shame, shame on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2008)

SHAME ON YOU is so right....

I really really want to do the Names of Jesus. I'd sort of like to go with purples or burgundy...I don't know though. Burgundy would go more with my house -but I love purple...


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 1, 2008)

Varigatedflosses might work. DMC has new color variations

http://www.dmc-usa.com/majic/pageServer/1d0100018n/en_US/Color-Variations-Color-Card.html

Carrie's might work click on the color to see a larger sample

http://www.carriesthreads.com/colors.html

I like Autumn Leaves and Harvest Brew, Coral Reef... Now Coral Reef would really look great. Pizzazz on page 2. I'm not helping any am I? 
No wait, Purple Pansy on page 2, ar-r-r-g-g-g-h-h-h-h-h. Epiphany on the new color page. Ok, I quit for now. Gotta' go upstairs and back an envelope for a friend in New Zealand who does church needlework.

:magicwand:


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never really been into it but my Mum really is. She did this huge one when she was pregnant with me. She bought loads of expensive ones 10 years ago at a craft fair and planned to keep them for her retirement but now she says she wouldn't be able to do them!

Fran



 :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2008)

From DMC:






Oh wow...I like 4025, 4030, 4124, 4130, 4210 & 4240....

ARG....so not fair. (Have I ever mentioned I hate making decisions).

Ok - off to drool at the colors on the other website...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh wow - I like Carrie's site too. 

I think though that for the names of Christ I want to use 3 specific colors...I'd like the mixture of colors for the celtic knots (I think).

I'm getting excited - now to get the fabric and the floss....I may check Walmart today for the floss - I don't know. I'm guessing I may have to buy stuff online. :shock:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 1, 2008)

http://hoffmandis.com/map7.cfm

check here for shops near you

Ah, I'm glad I could enable.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like San Antonio is the closest - 160+ miles away. 

I called Walmart to ask if they carried supplies- she said they don't and she doesn't know of any store in our town that does.

So I guess I'll order online next payday. There is a craft/hobby shop on the military base and since we're retired military - I'll see if they have any supplies there.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 1, 2008)

www.123stitch.com is the best place to order. You can use paypal, a CC or snail mail your order. If you don't see what you want, e-mail Joanne the owner. She is great and will put everything together for you.

I can send you fabric - have a lot - aida 14 count white or cream. Just PM me if you want me to mail to you. Then all you will need will be hoop and thread.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there a site that lists the various color "Families" for DMC (or another brand even)?

I've decided I'm going to order cream fabric and do it in shades of burgundy...


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.caron-net.com/threads.html I love Waterlillies but they are expensive. I only have a few.

http://123stitch.com/ Click on the list of threads DMC, Anchor, Crescent Colors, etc

http://www.thegentleart.com/ga/sampler.htm more on Gentle Arts Sampler Threads and Simply Shaker (GAST) I use thes for reproduction samplers and 'faking' antique or vintage embroideries.

http://www.hand-dyedfibers.com/oscnuked/modules.php?name=catalog&file=index&cPath=20 Vicki Clayton hand dyed fibers - beautiful threads

DMC and Anchor are color fast while some of the hand dyes and over dyes may not be.

http://yarntree.com/075dmc.htm another DMC color card

http://www.sixstrandsweets.com/catalog.html Six Strand Sweets These are hard to find. Not all the stores she has listed carry them. She isn't very responsive to e-mail either. One of the semi-local shops I use carries these.

http://www.dinkydyes.iinet.net.au/cottons_home.htm Dinky Dyes


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got this kit today http://www.123stitch.com/cgi-bin/itemdetail.pl?item=K16734 and it cost Â£10 (nearly $20) and its only $7.19 on that website :grumpy: I havn't done crosstitch in ages but just started again recently and have bought about 10 x-mas cards to stitch and a witch's cat for haloween for my auntie, but last time I got really PO'd at the slightest little thing I had to stop :embarrassed:

M :happybunny:
xx


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 2, 2008)

You've all inspired me. I'm going to go pull out my embroidery that I started last year. Last year I finished this huge piece of needlepoint that I've been working on, well on and off, since 8th grade (not quite 30 years). After that, I just haven't picked anything else up. I bought a new piece but I guess I just needed a break. Time to start again!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 2, 2008)

hrm...now i am curious...

so how exactly would one start needlepoint or crosstich or whatever you guys are doing? it seems like it would be up my ally, and i am looking for something maybe my grandma could do with me, or on her own.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 3, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> hrm...now i am curious...
> 
> so how exactly would one start needlepoint or crosstich or whatever you guys are doing? it seems like it would be up my ally, and i am looking for something maybe my grandma could do with me, or on her own.


It is actually pretty easy once you get the hang of it depending on the pattern. You can get little kits of cross stitch wich includes the fabric, thread and needle for that kit and usually the instructions are in there, this explains the main how to's though: 
http://www.yarntree.com


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 15, 2008)

I was finally able to order my fabric and floss to do the one I want - I almost ordered this too:







It is so true of what I need!!!!

:shock:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 16, 2008)

I love that design! Hope you enjoy your stitching project.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah - my floss and fabric just arrived.....I'm about to go start my project.

I am setting the timer for an hour and will cross stitch that long - then get up and get back to housework and get a set number of things done and then allow myself another hour or so.....as a reward.

I am sooo excited - now let's see if my eyes can still handle it!


----------

